# Board tuning?



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Can edge maintenance be done only with a gummi stone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help snowolf.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Call up ur boards company and ask them what are the angles for your edges.

For instance they might tell you: You have a 1 degree base edge and a 2 degree side edge angle

then u go and look around for a 1 degree base angle file guide & a 2 degree side edge file guide.

You dont want to be doing this free hand cuz u might efff up your angles. i Bought my tools from SWIX and for each file guide i think i paid $40.

Get urself a 2nd cut file for the actual cutting and sharpening. ( if u have really bad dinged up edges then get a coarse diamond stone to get rid of the hardened metal since a regular file isnt hard enough to cut thru it )

also get urself a fine diamond stone...a gummy stone is the same thing as a fine diamond stone....they are both used for deburring and final polishing...make sure u wet the diamond stone when using it


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Call up ur boards company and ask them what are the angles for your edges.


I wouldn't trust what they say. It's sometimes random when they go through the "fininshing process" off the production line.

Just do it yourself.

Take a long ruler and lay the edge prependicular to, upright and flush with the edge (like you were going to cut your board in half with the ruler).

Use another ruler to see how much the first ruler is raised off the oposite edge.

Then use a calculator to do that cosine sine triangle thing to get the angle.

That's for the base.

The side edge, you can lean your board on the table with a piece of paper taped onto the table and draw lines on it since you don't have "the opposite edge" to measure off of. You can calculate it or just use a protractor if you have one.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Not really. A gummi stone is designed to deburr the edge after sharpening. For nicks and damages to your edges, you need to file. Anything other that cleaning up small nicks, you will want to have the file in a guide so you do not inadvertently mess up your edge bevels in that spot. For sharpening the edges, you again, want a file guide.


Actually, you do not what to use a file directly on a damaged edge. The reason why is that the steel is work hardened and can damage your file...and/or you can damage your edge by uneven filing because it's so hard. 

When a burr is formed, the heat and pressure changes the steel and can make it really hard. You want to use a coarse stone to flatten the burr and remove most of the work hardened steel before you do anything else. You can also use this same stone to "pollish" it lightly as a finishing touch unless you are like racing and want a finer grit stone to make it really smooth.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I wouldn't trust what they say. It's sometimes random when they go through the "fininshing process" off the production line.
> 
> Use another ruler to see how much the first ruler is raised off the oposite edge.
> 
> Then use a calculator to do that cosine sine triangle thing to get the angle.



WTF are you talking about Cosine...perpendicular rulers...protractors once again WTF??

instead of all that, have the poor kid measure the kiloJoules of an incoming photon being reflected off the inverted beam of radiating light divided by the gravitation force of the pot that ur smoking

Why would the boards manufacturer "lie" into telling a customer that he has different angles as opposed to what the blue prints are saying in their database?

I seriously hope ur just being a wise ass about all this:dunno:


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> WTF are you talking about Cosine...perpendicular rulers...protractors once again WTF??
> 
> instead of all that, have the poor kid measure the kiloJoules of an incoming photon being reflected off the inverted beam of radiating light divided by the gravitation force of the pot that ur smoking
> 
> ...


_Although factories aim to deliver accurate skis and snowboards with a 1/2 to 1 degree base and 1 to 3 degree side edge bevel, they sometimes arrive in shops with base bevels that vary in degree along the length of the ski or board...or are unintentionally high (in the 2-3 degree range versus the desired 0 to 1 degree range). 
Tognar Ski Snowboard Edge Bevel File Tools Guides Tips_

Personally, when I've asked about mine, they said it was 0-0. But I meansured my base edge and it was like 3-4 or something.



I don't know how old you are but this is basic high school (secondary school) math. It's formally called "Trigonometry" if I'm not mistaken (or is it "Geometry"). Depends on program I guess. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sine#Sine

It's actually arc-tangent (I forgot the details, but that's what the internet is for!). 

tangent(angle) = opposite / adjacent
or
angle = arc-tangent (opposite / adjacent) .... a.k.a. inverse tangent

So the base width is "adjacent" and the ruler height off the other edge is "oposite". 

*In Windows Calculator, you just do:

opposite / adjacent
then click the "Inv" checkbox.
make sure it's "degrees"
then click tan

walla! bevel angle!*

But in any case, if you can't do it or look it up on the internet, you can always lean the board against the table with a piece of paper and carefully use a ruler and protractor (which a kid should have for school). You don't need to be like an architech, artist, or engineer. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> You dont want to be doing this free hand cuz u might efff up your angles. i Bought my tools from SWIX and for each file guide i think i paid $40.


Can you buy directly from Swix or do you have to go through a reseller? I couldn't find anything on their website that would let me actually buy stuff from them...


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

blaze_125 said:


> Can you buy directly from Swix or do you have to go through a reseller? I couldn't find anything on their website that would let me actually buy stuff from them...


Edge tuning was recently discussed here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/24362-what-do-new-board.html

There should be some links that lead to some products including "adjustable" universal tools.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

One tip about deburring nicks caused by rocks.

What you can do is at the place of the burr, run your thumbnail across the side edge from the topsheet end to the base end. If your nail slips right off the edge smoothly, the burr is flattened. If it catched a little, that's a piece of metal sticking out from being deformed by a rock.

You should be able to hear it chatter running a stone across it if it's big. Just run the stone across that area gently and press it along the side edge. You don't really need a guide for this unless you have shakey hands or something. I just position my fingers against the base (or side for base scuffing) to help my hand run straight. I like to just press my thumb directly toward the edge with the stone in between and scratch like that general area in the tip-tail direction back and forth, until it passes the "thumbnail test". 

You can do this for the base too.

And wet the stone. The water helps runn off shavings and makes it smoother.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

blaze_125 said:


> Can you buy directly from Swix or do you have to go through a reseller? I couldn't find anything on their website that would let me actually buy stuff from them...


Try this...ski-depot.com

All bought all my tools from there so its legit:thumbsup:


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

when tuning an edge with a file+guide....base edge first? or side edge first? does it make a difference?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> when tuning an edge with a file+guide....base edge first? or side edge first? does it make a difference?


Im not sure but i believe base edge first then side edge...that the way i do it and i cant remember but i think i read that somewhere


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Call up ur boards company and ask them what are the angles for your edges.
> 
> For instance they might tell you: You have a 1 degree base edge and a 2 degree side edge angle


Never summer told me the edge was 90 degrees lol.. doesnt helpp me much.. i replied asking base and side bevel with no answer for 5 days


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i have the 2010 evo-r I am def bringing it to the shop for a machine bevel for the first time. what would you reccomend for 1/2 park 1/2 all mountain? i was thinking 1deg base bevel and mayb 1 degree side bevel? sound about right?

i thought 90 was a funny and useless answer because i thought with a bevel your angle still equals 90. when adding base and side bevel.. i was hoping the company told me specifically base bevel and side bevel.. if any

Im also on the ice coast.. so i shouldn't over do it


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I emailed NS about this a few weeks ago, all of their boards come with a zero degree base and 90 side


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> Never summer told me the edge was 90 degrees lol.. doesnt helpp me much.. i replied asking base and side bevel with no answer for 5 days


Just measure it yourself. Do something like this.

Lean your board vertically on the table edge.
Put a piece of paper flush with the base on the table (tape it).
Put a ruler (preferable metal) flush with the base/side edge.
Draw a line.
Use a protractor to measure the angle of the lines.

If you have trouble seeing when the rule is flush, use a magnifying glass or I've also taped a little flashlight to the board shinine upward and when the ruler covers all the light coming out of the ruler/edge interface, it's flushed.

You can buy a "tool" to do this but it's basically the same principle.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

Speaking of tuning edges, when i use my dakine edge toole which way is what? I know it show 90 and 88 but when I use it for a 90 degree edge do I have the 90 degree print showing up or facing down on the board? I dont know if thats clear but you know what i mean?


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

drunkinmonk said:


> Speaking of tuning edges, when i use my dakine edge toole which way is what? I know it show 90 and 88 but when I use it for a 90 degree edge do I have the 90 degree print showing up or facing down on the board? I dont know if thats clear but you know what i mean?


The side that is marked 88deg is the side you want to be touching the base of the board to get 88deg edge bevel. The same would go for the 90deg.

--buba


----------

